# Wild growth oil



## wvpumpkin (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone heard of or used this product. It is supposed to help in hair growth and lustre. I know it is used by african-americans, but I wonder if it would work on caucasian as well? I bought some, I am going to try, let me know of any info please.


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

SOunds familiar...I think I've used it...what does the bottle look like?

I mostly use African-American products for my hair. My hair is really course and super dry, but also it's just easier to get products that my son and my man can use as well



Most of them can be used by Caucasions as well. You just need to use very sparingly.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

I've heard of it - but honestly I have no experience with it. My hair is pretty fine, and I never used it when i was at the salon - so I'm really not to sure on this. I would say to try it, but just use a small amount and build up if needed.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

I use it regularly and I really like it. Its done NOTHING to promote the growth of my hair, but it does make it nice and shiny. If you're gonna use it, I would suggest that you do so sparingly. It is a bit heavy and it would probably weigh your hair down a lot.


----------



## wvpumpkin (May 18, 2005)

thanks for all the replies, I was hoping someone would say it worked miracles for hair growth LOL, but that o.k. I will try and see what happens


----------



## envymi (May 18, 2005)

If you're looking for something to help with hair growth, try Magical Grow by African Pride. I use it to help with dry hair and breakage, but I know a couple girls with normal straight hair that used it and said they noticed their hair grew a little faster. Nothing drastic, but it did help their hair. This one you definitely need to use sparingly cuz it will make your hair really greasy.


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

never heard of it





Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* Has anyone heard of or used this product. It is supposed to help in hair growth and lustre. I know it is used by african-americans, but I wonder if it would work on caucasian as well? I bought some, I am going to try, let me know of any info please.


----------



## wvpumpkin (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* If you're looking for something to help with hair growth, try Magical Grow by African Pride. I use it to help with dry hair and breakage, but I know a couple girls with normal straight hair that used it and said they noticed their hair grew a little faster. Nothing drastic, but it did help their hair. This one you definitely need to use sparingly cuz it will make your hair really greasy. Hey thanks, I had seen that before and wondered about it. I appreciate the info a bunch.


----------



## wvpumpkin (May 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pinkster* . Pinkster, since you gave thumbs up for the wild growth oil, does this mean you used it and it worked???


----------



## princess220 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think i tried that oil, stopped using it because it started to weigh my hair down, so i cant really say whether it works or not.


----------



## diablo2g (Dec 12, 2005)

I've recently purchased it because I was looking for something to help make my hair grow. I'm Black and my hair has been real damaged lately due to chlorine from poool water. When looking at the website, the oil got reviews that made it sound like it worked miracles. I've only been using it for about a month now, and while I haven't noticed a dramatic change in the growth of my hair, it has become thicker atthe base and the breakage has lessened significantly. So I would dsay try it.


----------



## diablo2g (Dec 12, 2005)

envymi, what exaclty is Magical grow? is it a cream, spray? and did people really say it worked?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 12, 2005)

My cousin and mother use it and they say it works. I don't see why it wouldn't aide in the growth of caucasian hair as well.


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 12, 2005)

yes i use WGO and it is heavy, i usually mist hair w/water and the add the oil to seal in the moisture. since your hair type is completely different you would probably only need a small amount. i don't know if it promotes growth b/c i have only been using it a few weeks, but it does give great shine.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 12, 2005)

If you were interested in using an oil to help add shine to your hair and found the wild growth oil to be too heavy, you could try adding a drop of sweet almond oil to your usual amount of conditioner and leave in as normal. Or use a drop as a leave-in treatment by blending it in with your styling product. When I had shoulder length hair, I would do the leave-in method every other time I styled my hair. The sweet almond oil was lighter than olive or coconut oil and added less weight to my hair. It cut my frizzies down and gave my hair nice shine. Didn't make my hair grow any faster though!



BTW: I have thick, wavy/curly hair that has lots of natural body so this worked for me. I don't think adding extra oils to fine, straight hair would be a benefit since that type can go flat easy.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 14, 2005)

I've heard positive things about WGO aswell as Surge and MTG, some people swaer by these things in terms of aiding hair growth.


----------



## dbrown82 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'M A HAIR ADDICT, AND WGHO IS SOMETHING I'VE BEEN USING FOR A MINUTE. I'VE BEEN GROWING MY HAIR OUT FOR A YEAR AND 6 MONTHS SINCE I DID A BIG CHOP (LITTLE FRO). WGHO HELPS STOP BREAKAGE AND ADDS MOISTURE TO HAIR, WHICH IS ESSENTIAL TO HAIR GROWTH.

A LOT OF AFRICAN DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT THEY ACTUALLY HAVE FINE HAIR. YOUR HAIR IS FINE, MED, OR COARSE DEPENDING ON HOW THICK THE STRAND IS (NOT TEXTURE). I WOULD ADVISE PEOPLE TO NOT USE A LOT, SO THAT YOU DON'T CLOG YOUR HAIR PORES.

BYE

http://public.fotki.com/divinemami/


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* I've heard positive things about WGO aswell as Surge and MTG, some people swaer by these things in terms of aiding hair growth. What's Surge and MTG?


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* i'M A HAIR ADDICT, AND WGHO IS SOMETHING I'VE BEEN USING FOR A MINUTE. I'VE BEEN GROWING MY HAIR OUT FOR A YEAR AND 6 MONTHS SINCE I DID A BIG CHOP (LITTLE FRO). WGHO HELPS STOP BREAKAGE AND ADDS MOISTURE TO HAIR, WHICH IS ESSENTIAL TO HAIR GROWTH.
A LOT OF AFRICAN DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT THEY ACTUALLY HAVE FINE HAIR. YOUR HAIR IS FINE, MED, OR COARSE DEPENDING ON HOW THICK THE STRAND IS (NOT TEXTURE). I WOULD ADVISE PEOPLE TO NOT USE A LOT, SO THAT YOU DON'T CLOG YOUR HAIR PORES.

BYE

http://public.fotki.com/divinemami/

Since you have been using it for so long, would you say that it did make your hair grow faster? How much growth roughly would you say you attained? And do you have any suggestions for an everyday LIGHT oil, or hair dressing that really helps with breakage. Now I have a press, so anything that is a creme or water based is out. I have been using WGO going on three months, and I don't think its doing anything too dramtic for me yet. How do you use it?


----------



## sugarquayn (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *diablo2g* What's Surge and MTG? MTG is technically an equestrian grooming oil that is sold on horse and veteranarian web sites. Some Afr-Ame. women use this oil and swear it makes your hair grow like crazy. The main ingredient is sulphur, which can aid in hair growth. I've been using MTG for a little over a month now, but because my hair is extremely coiled, it's hard to tell how much, if any, growth has occurred b/c of MTG. Also, I 've been wearing wigs lately for the winter. I will say that since I've been using it that I've had a lot less shedding when I wash my hair.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 6, 2006)

The full name is actually Surge Plus 14 and it's a hair spray which claims increased growth rate in 14 days, I plan to try out as I heard good things, some people say they got a reaction to it, so you might want to test it in the crease of your elbow.


----------

